
The Hunt for Earth’s Deep Hidden Oceans - jdnier
https://www.quantamagazine.org/the-hunt-for-earths-deep-hidden-oceans-20180711/
======
WalterBright
Stephen Baxter wrote an apocalyptic novel "Flood" about what happens if these
oceans leak to the surface.

~~~
KineticLensman
I'm afraid 'Flood' really annoyed me. The US Govt response was twofold: 1)
start a starship programme and 2) make a deep underwater base for govt
officials. Not the obvious 'build lots of boats'.

And in a standard Baxter plot theme, the starship is then hijacked by
lowlifes.

~~~
atlantic
Actually, government officials prioritizing their own survival sounds like an
eminently realistic scenario.

~~~
KineticLensman
Yes, but they don't even try to help their guards' survival, so unsurprisingly
things don't turn out well.

~~~
WalterBright
Don't forget all the luxurious fallout shelters in the US built for government
officials.

------
porjo
" _In the six hundredth year of Noah 's life, in the second month, the
seventeenth day of the month, the same day were all the fountains of the great
deep broken up, and the windows of heaven were opened._" \- Genesis 7:11

~~~
jdavis703
There's some true and even good information in the bible (e.g. turn the other
cheek when assaulted, treat foreigners as citizens, help the poor), but just
because there are scientific facts contained in portions does not make the
entire text correct (e.g. slaves obey your masters).

~~~
saagarjha
I doubt the Bible had a team of geologists run seismic studies to find
subterranean water reserves. It's just a coincidence.

~~~
blacksmith_tb
Clearly not, but potentially not just coincidental either. There have been
many theories suggesting that flood myths in cultures all over the world were
inspired by actual floods[1], which actual geologists are working to uncover
evidence of.

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flood_myth#Claims_of_historici...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flood_myth#Claims_of_historicity)

